# تلبيسات شاهي في منتهى الجمال ... تفضلوا وأختاروا ماترغبون



## &امل& (16 يناير 2014)

تلبيسات شاهي في منتهى الجمال ... تفضلوا وأختاروا ماترغبون








تلبيسات براريد الشاهي راقية وأنيقه


الموديلات 





























































... للطلب ...
على الخاص 
أو على المتجر 
أو على واتس المتجر 0505425949

... البيانات المطلوبه ...
اسم المستلم 
المدينة / الدوله ( العنوان كامل )
رقم الجوال 
الإيميل
العدد المطلوب 
اللون المطلوب
النوعية المطلوبه

... لدفع المبلغ ...

البنك الأهلي التجاري
25762154000203

IBAN 
SA0410000025762154000203

مصرف الراجحي 
487608010275412

IBAN 
SA1280000487608010275412​__________________

لمتابعة منتجات المتجر 
www.mwify.com
على الجوال 0505425949
على الواتس آب 0505425949
للإعلان في المتجر .. تكلفة البنر 300 ريال لمدة 6 شهور​


----------

